

Ask HN: Has anyone heard from I/O Ventures? - throaway

The program starts next Tuesday (mar 15) and we still haven't heard back!
======
Jsarokin
Round two closed on the 7th, they would have emailed you if you made it to
round 2.

Paul Bragiel's twitter:

"we just have sooo many applications to go through. hang tight!" - Yesterday

Hope that helps :)

